# I'm a pre-mature ejaculator. :/



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Tips for lasting longer in bed? 
I mean, I got a solid 2-3 minutes max but really wanna go say, 5-7?

I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything. I feel like I'm limited in pumps, Sure, I can pull out and wait 5 minutes but once back in, I'm good for the remaining pumps and that's it.
I'm just wanting to extend the fun a little bit more that all.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Isn’t that a mental thing for guys? Like you mentally have to train your brain to not want that immediate gratification? I’m really just head to follow and get schooled lol. I have no clue. I would think wanting for pleasure for your partner vs your own need would help maybe?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

When I was younger, I didn't generally count that first one as real. Almost any time I was having sex with my GF, it was twice (or more). Going that second round tended to be a lot longer and that would probably be the case for you as well.

Also, unless your partner objects that pause isn't necessarily a bad thing. That first penetration tends to be one of the best parts (if not the best part) of sex and you can re-experience it. The more you do it, the more it would be automatic and the more control you would have.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Isn’t that a mental thing for guys? Like you mentally have to train your brain to not want that immediate gratification? I’m really just head to follow and get schooled lol. I have no clue. I would think wanting for pleasure for your partner vs your own need would help maybe?


Sometimes it's like trying to stop a sneeze. It doesn't matter what you want or what your thinking. The penis is just like, "well, I'm warm and wet so I guess I do this now." and sex is effectively over for the guy.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I would think wanting for pleasure for your partner vs your own need would help maybe?


That can help the man want to address the issue, but it won't change anything on it's own. 



HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?





HappyCornfused said:


> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything


Not sure how much more help you can get then...

Can you go more than once in one session? Or have you practiced with your refractory period to find the sweet spot? Anti-depressants are also prescribed for PE because they can make it harder (or impossible) to finish - Zoloft and Lexapro are two of them.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

try emptying the tank a couple hours beforehand...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?


Got none, 'cause it is not a problem I have.

That said, perhaps the following studies which I just found, might help you find a solution.









Premature ejaculation - current concepts in the management: A narrative review


Premature ejaculation (PE; early ejaculation or rapid ejaculation) is a common sexual problem affecting about 20-30% of men in the sexually active age group. PE can be of four types: Primary, secondary, natural variable, and subjective PE. Various non-pharmacological ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Premature Ejaculation: Aetiology and Treatment Strategies


Premature ejaculation (PE) is a highly prevalent male sexual dysfunction that is often neglected, presenting a currently unmet therapeutic need. The classification of PE has historically been varied and at times ambiguous, contributing to inaccurate prevalence ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Premature ejaculation: A clinical review for the general physician


Premature ejaculation is one of the most common sexual dysfunctions, affecting up to 21–31% of the Australian adult male population, irrespective of their age, marital status or ethnicity&#x2026




www.racgp.org.au







DEFINE_ME



The last link above, goes to a search page listing open studies as published in The Journal of Sexual Medicine.

That linked, I haven't read any of it, although I hope it helps.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

HappyCornfused said:


> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything.


Way back in ancient history when we first got together, I learned where my “point of no return” was, and what the approach to that felt like. Then I would stop all movement when approach arrived. Wait for that feeling to leave. I didnt know then, its called edging as riding on the edge of orgasm. It required wife’s cooperation to realize she needed to stop moving too (obviously). Eventually stop start changed to just slower pace and/or shallower.

I got where could pretty much let wife “call my shots” after a lot of practice. Thirty minutes no problem.

You probably already been that road, If not, give it a try.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I wonder how many men just listen to all the PE stuff, decide one is done and call quits without checking to see whether they can maintain an erection with continued stimulation, leading to additional orgasms.

I have multiple orgasms and was puzzled at the disconnect between my experience and all the PE ads. If I'd listened to all the ads and PE conversation I might have been convinced not to try.

Soo, to answer the question directly, I've never had PE and usually last longer than my partner needs. Nice not to need to worry whether I'll be there when she finishes and just enjoy.

Masturbating before hand is one solution for many men, but you say you've tried all the tips. Desensitizing cream?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

are we talking with condom or without condom?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You can get a SSRI or use a proxy like St John’s Wort. Something like Promiscent Spray or Roman wipes will also do it as well although IMO this makes it really bad for the woman. Even one spray and for me it’s like 35 minutes which is about 20 too long.

You might want to try it one time, it might rewire your brain just from one use.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Get RX for Prozac.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Isn’t that a mental thing for guys? Like you mentally have to train your brain to not want that immediate gratification? I’m really just head to follow and get schooled lol. I have no clue. I would think wanting for pleasure for your partner vs your own need would help maybe?


I thought about that before. Same thing happens by myself so....seems unrelated.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not going to be of any help but I'm jealous as i have the opposite problem; delayed ejaculation. I'm 55

I'm enjoying myself but it just never ends. Swap?

I guess the grass is always greener


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Hiner112 said:


> When I was younger, I didn't generally count that first one as real. Almost any time I was having sex with my GF, it was twice (or more). Going that second round tended to be a lot longer and that would probably be the case for you as well.
> 
> Also, unless your partner objects that pause isn't necessarily a bad thing. That first penetration tends to be one of the best parts (if not the best part) of sex and you can re-experience it. The more you do it, the more it would be automatic and the more control you would have.


My wife says it's not a big deal. I believe her. It's something I want, not that she's ever asked for. My refractory or recovery period as you might say is around 5 minutes or less, however, the second time I'm super sensitive and it almost hurts. Even the second time I last about as long as the first time but with much less pleasure. Its a tool I guess, just seems like there's better ones.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

bobert said:


> That can help the man want to address the issue, but it won't change anything on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meds are off the table for discussion. suffice to say my GI is seriously screwed up and any meds at all, make it way worse to the point of hospital visits. Even basics like Tylenol or cold meds or hell, plain water occasionally. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Way back in ancient history when we first got together, I learned where my “point of no return” was, and what the approach to that felt like. Then I would stop all movement when approach arrived. Wait for that feeling to leave. I didnt know then, its called edging as riding on the edge of orgasm. It required wife’s cooperation to realize she needed to stop moving too (obviously). Eventually stop start changed to just slower pace and/or shallower.
> 
> I got where could pretty much let wife “call my shots” after a lot of practice. Thirty minutes no problem.
> 
> You probably already been that road, If not, give it a try.


Tried it before. Maybe didn't give it long enough. How long should I give it a try? months? Years?
For me it's like a hill, I can stop, but I don't slide back down the hill. Say it's 20 pumps to the top of the hill, I could go 15-18 and wait 10-15 minutes and still let go with 2 more. I decided it didn't work for me for that reason but maybe I didn't keep practicing long enough or enough times over time.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> I'm not going to be of any help but I'm jealous as i have the opposite problem; delayed ejaculation. I'm 55
> 
> I'm enjoying myself but it just never ends. Swap?
> 
> I guess the grass is always greener


Yeah okay, how do we do that? Do we send a UPS package or what's that gonna look like like? Maybe we can set up a regular re-swap kinda deal? Lmao


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Get RX for Prozac.


Can't do meds. GI issues.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> are we talking with condom or without condom?


Without. I've been snipped and don't need em.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?


I've had this problem in the past. When my wife and I started having sex, I couldn't last for even 1 minute no matter what I tried. This was happening after a previous relationship where I could control it and time my orgasms to match simultaneous almost 100% of the time. I was pretty shocked the first time it happened. At first I just chalked it up to the fact that my wife was young and that she was tighter, but after some time passed and the situation did not improve I knew that wasn't the case any longer.

What ultimately worked for me was to just have piv sex 1 or more times every day. The problem passed pretty quick, maybe 1-2 weeks, and I haven't had a problem since. I didn't have to use numbing creams, medication, or anything. Just lots of sex. Now we are both comfortable with how long it lasts and had a good time administering the "cure."


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

Loves Coffee said:


> I've had this problem in the past. When my wife and I started having sex, I couldn't last for even 1 minute no matter what I tried. This was happening after a previous relationship where I could control it and time my orgasms to match simultaneous almost 100% of the time. I was pretty shocked the first time it happened. At first I just chalked it up to the fact that my wife was young and that she was tighter, but after some time passed and the situation did not improve I knew that wasn't the case any longer.
> 
> What ultimately worked for me was to just have piv sex 1 or more times every day. The problem passed pretty quick, maybe 1-2 weeks, and I haven't had a problem since. I didn't have to use numbing creams, medication, or anything. Just lots of sex. Now we are both comfortable with how long it lasts and had a good time administering the "cure."


That awesome. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Hack you tried a **** ring? No experience, but I've heard of men using them for PE. Numbing sprays? Just make sure you follow the directions before inserting... Condoms? Even though you don't need them, not that I'd trust a vasectomy at this point. Counseling? 

And based on the topic of your other thread, you may get some "it's the porn!" answers - and maybe there is something to that? 

"According to some studies, porn consumption increases your dopamine production which can cause faster ejaculations. Plus, many men masturbate simply to “get off” in the shortest time possible. This trains your body to ejaculate more quickly when you're in any sexual situation."


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Go on lexapro. Porn stars use it. The biggest side effect is delayed ejaculation. Ask me how I know.


----------



## HappyCornfused (4 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Hack you tried a **** ring? No experience, but I've heard of men using them for PE. Numbing sprays? Just make sure you follow the directions before inserting... Condoms? Even though you don't need them, not that I'd trust a vasectomy at this point. Counseling?
> 
> And based on the topic of your other thread, you may get some "it's the porn!" answers - and maybe there is something to that?
> 
> "According to some studies, porn consumption increases your dopamine production which can cause faster ejaculations. Plus, many men masturbate simply to “get off” in the shortest time possible. This trains your body to ejaculate more quickly when you're in any sexual situation."


we
Haven't tried any sprays or anything. 
she insists it's not a problem so I haven't ever brought up idea. Seems weird to me and worse than then symptom itself.

lol. It's not porn. Neither of us use terribly often anyway. On that note i should update the other thread.I've also read the same theory but still not convinced. I mean most or damn near all people masturbste whether they admit it or not but PE only effects around 25/30 percent so statistically it doesn't add up.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> lexapro


Some young people have thoughts about suicide when first taking an antidepressant. Your doctor should check your progress at regular visits. Your family or other caregivers should also be alert to changes in your mood or symptoms. 
I would not be recommending any meds to people over the internet even though the OP said he can not take them for a reason others are reading ,


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Get RX for Prozac.


He's not depressed...Why would you take an anti depressant if your Not depressed ? Because it has other uses ? 
IMO , that stuff is poison that changes the way you think.
This might be overdramatic , my friend killed himself after being prescribed Prozak for depression 😢 No thanks


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

As for advice. You could try a penis sleeve. Amazon has a bunch.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Jimi007 said:


> Prozak


Prozak got a bad name from side effects


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

HappyCornfused said:


> Without. I've been snipped and don't need em.


The most direct answer and the easiest to state is just keep practicing. There are other activities besides constant in out in piv and in lovemaking sessions. Use them.

Practice and familiarity with the act is the only way to overcome in such a way that benefits the whole event not just focusing on that one thing.

Practice with her. Most definitely practice with masturbation. Familiarity with yourself and with your woman will bring better abilities to you and her.

Do oral on her, or whatever, before PIV to make sure she Os first for sure, while you're getting better at it. 

Masturbation and self learning your stages is the best solution. If you say you won't masturbate to practice that will sound foolish and means you really don't want to solve the problem.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Try Kegel exercises. I've had great experience with them. They have help me have great control. I used an app to help remind and track. It is called Kegel Trainer by Olson Apps. Give it a try. By level 20 you'll be a pro, lol.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> He's not depressed...Why would you take an anti depressant if your Not depressed ? Because it has other uses ?
> IMO , that stuff is poison that changes the way you think.
> This might be overdramatic , my friend killed himself after being prescribed Prozak for depression 😢 No thanks


Sorry to hear about your friend. But Prozac is a safe drug. And some docs even prescribe it for premature ejaculation.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> Go on lexapro. Porn stars use it. The biggest side effect is delayed ejaculation. Ask me how I know.


Lexapro can kill libido. Some get prescribed buspirone which has the side effect of better erections and increased libido (off label). Check the user reviews.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> Some young people have thoughts about suicide when first taking an antidepressant. Your doctor should check your progress at regular visits. Your family or other caregivers should also be alert to changes in your mood or symptoms.
> I would not be recommending any meds to people over the internet even though the OP said he can not take them for a reason others are reading ,


Well, you can't get it without talking to a dr, so there's that.

Edit: Also, a thread about ED will involve meds since there are so many ED medications out there these days.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Loves Coffee said:


> Well, you can't get it without talking to a dr, so there's that.


Oh you can get it easily (overseas). But shouldn’t. Docs are quick to write prescriptions. Wouldn’t take much to get an RX for any anti-depressant.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Oh you can get it easily (overseas). But shouldn’t. Docs are quick to write prescriptions. Wouldn’t take much to get an RX for any anti-depressant.


I forgot about that. Also, for a minute thought I was in the ED thread lol. I'm still drinking my coffee sorry.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?
> I mean, I got a solid 2-3 minutes max but really wanna go say, 5-7?
> 
> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything. I feel like I'm limited in pumps, Sure, I can pull out and wait 5 minutes but once back in, I'm good for the remaining pumps and that's it.
> I'm just wanting to extend the fun a little bit more that all.


I don't know, have you ever serviced a car? Now if you feel the urge to finish, just think of unscrewing those spark plugs and setting the spark gap, that buys you a couple of minutes, then think of the oil filter exchange, and that dark goo getting all over the garage floor and having to clean that gunk, that gives you an extra 20 minutes or so.

What I'm trying to convey is that you would be well of to think about non-sexual things while still being present enough not to disengage and you can, with practice get up to an hour or so, easily.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?
> I mean, I got a solid 2-3 minutes max but really wanna go say, 5-7?
> 
> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything. I feel like I'm limited in pumps, Sure, I can pull out and wait 5 minutes but once back in, I'm good for the remaining pumps and that's it.
> I'm just wanting to extend the fun a little bit more that all.











Promescent® Delay Spray for Men | Last Longer, Control Your Climax


Get a bottle of Promescent® Delay Spray for men to treat premature ejaculation. Last longer in bed and control your climax with an easy-to-use desensitizing spray.




www.promescent.com


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Loves Coffee said:


> Well, you can't get it without talking to a dr, so there's that.


you can get anything you want and if you have a little info all you need to do is find where to get it , the net is full of crap


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

SCDad01 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. But Prozac is a safe drug. And some docs even prescribe it for premature ejaculation.


Wheres I agree it may help, I don't know, but to take prozac or meds to solve this and take whatever side effects come with whatever med, and to stay on this as a working ling term solution seems to be risky.

Taking any med not because it's use is needed for what it's intended for, long term, even short term really can very well open the door to more, different, problems or adverse reactions. Whatever the drug.

I'm not one against meds where needed by no means or even certain so called recreational drugs used by some, just that prozac or antidepressants when not needed are a time bomb. All those lengthy disclaimers are for a reason. 

For PE as a person grows emotionally, physically, and in experience, only practice, practice, practice is long term solution and confidence builder.

One doesn't just read, not practice, about say artistic painting, playing the guitar, etc, and sanely think they'll be very good when they want to do it.

Muscle memory, knowledge of one's skill levels, and practice practice practice and other similar acts are a must.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tried it before. Maybe didn't give it long enough. How long should I give it a try? months? Years?
> For me it's like a hill, I can stop, *but I don't slide back down the hill.* Say it's 20 pumps to the top of the hill, I could go 15-18 and wait 10-15 minutes and still let go with 2 more. I decided it didn't work for me for that reason but maybe I didn't keep practicing long enough or enough times over time.


Well if you don't slide back down the hill, then guess it doesn't work for you. In my case we worked the problem over about six months. Practice made not perfect but much better. Would sometimes fall off of the cliff despite best efforts. I guess there is a lot of moving parts with this according to the articles @Personal referenced. Of course during prehistoric times in the wild there was no survival value to holding back. Get the sperm where it needs to go ASAP before the sabre toothed tiger discovers a meal.

You don't mention your refractory period. If you are one and done, then round two isn't an option. Mine was about an hour in my twenties. Surprisingly as an old man it is still about the same. At our age we don't do second rounds anymore. 

Of course, getting her off a time or three by other means before penetration takes the pressure off should you "fail".


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tried it before. Maybe didn't give it long enough. How long should I give it a try? months? Years?
> For me it's like a hill, I can stop, but I don't slide back down the hill. Say it's 20 pumps to the top of the hill, I could go 15-18 and wait 10-15 minutes and still let go with 2 more. I decided it didn't work for me for that reason but maybe I didn't keep practicing long enough or enough times over time.


Have you tried foreplay, piv a bit, break and go right to oral on her, piv again in a few, oral, other actions again, back to piv?....rinse and repeat several sessions, etc..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I don't know, have you ever serviced a car? Now if you feel the urge to finish, just think of unscrewing those spark plugs and setting the spark gap, that buys you a couple of minutes, then think of the oil filter exchange, and that dark goo getting all over the garage floor and having to clean that gunk, that gives you an extra 20 minutes or so.
> 
> What I'm trying to convey is that you would be well of to think about non-sexual things while still being present enough not to disengage and you can, with practice get up to an hour or so, easily.


Maybe.

Yes, one's mind can purposely be distracted.

However, one's little friend can easily get dik-stracted, and then go soft on the job.

The two work in tandem, the big head giving the nerve-ending orders and the needed chemical-set , the little head then driving home the point.

Part of the loving experience is being alive, human and aware of what is happening, right before your very eyes!

I say no, to this.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Yes, one's mind can purposely be distracted.
> 
> ...


Mind matters, it is the only measure of personal reality.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Mind matters, it is the only measure of personal reality.


In like four decades past, I did use a former attended funeral service to jolt myself away from run away finishing. Did work. After a while stopped, even without that distraction.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

One could think of their dear sweet grams, but if you are past the point of no return, you're likely just gonna sully her memory...


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Thick condoms, intended for anal, will let you feel virtually nothing.

Penis sleeves (extenders) will take away the sensation, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> Thick condoms, intended for anal, will let you feel virtually nothing.
> 
> Penis sleeves (extenders) will take away the sensation, too.
> 
> ...


I got nothing re that. Seems counterproductive though.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?
> I mean, I got a solid 2-3 minutes max but really wanna go say, 5-7?
> 
> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything. I feel like I'm limited in pumps, Sure, I can pull out and wait 5 minutes but once back in, I'm good for the remaining pumps and that's it.
> I'm just wanting to extend the fun a little bit more that all.


I would tell you what to do, but don't know if I can say it on public forum. DM me if you can


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I got nothing re that. Seems counterproductive though.


Seems at that point sex isn't fun if you can't feel anything. I guess you will be a 30 min stud tho.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Change positions often. Stop intercourse occasionally and kiss her body etc. Also don’t overdo the foreplay.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Seems at that point sex isn't fun if you can't feel anything. I guess you will be a 30 min stud tho.


Once she’s satisfied, you remove the condom/sleeve and finish in 2 minutes. Everyone is happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> Once she’s satisfied, you remove the condom/sleeve and finish in 2 minutes. Everyone is happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Remember most women do not O from straight PIV. So emphasis is likely on wrong organ in the example.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah another possible answer is to get a vibrator that works for her, if she’s not adverse to it. My wife can finish kind of however fast she wants with it, and I don’t really like the sensation. So basically we have sex for as long as she wants +5 minutes.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> Thick condoms, intended for anal, will let you feel virtually nothing.
> 
> Penis sleeves (extenders) will take away the sensation, too.
> 
> ...


Thin ones would probably be sufficient for his purposes.
However, he should try to wean himself off them for this purpose ASAP. (Unless he is using them for BC, of course.)
He needs to slow down, remove P from V if he starts to get too excitable, use fingers or oral on her while he regroups.
Might try just a dab of lube. Reducing friction could help him last longer.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

A lot off jacking off and porn in my teenage years made me have amazing control - I can go short and I can go long.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

What works for me, is not just cumming only once. First one is still wham-bam-done, but there's plenty of things to do for her while I recharge for the second and even third!
And, when I cum more than once, so does she!

No doubt won't work for everybody, but it is worth giving a shot.....or two! 

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm an old retired guy.


----------



## Nishlover1 (Feb 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> That can help the man want to address the issue, but it won't change anything on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with the suggestion of trying anti depressants. Consult with your doctor about it and he will likely start you on a low dose. From my experience, Paxil is the strongest one available. In the beginning, you will have lots of side effects but it will get better over time.


----------



## DCW (6 mo ago)

Funny to read comments about “control”. I’ve never understood what that means as I literally have zero control. Whether it’s too fast, too long, I don’t control it at all. It’s like my penis isn’t part of me, it’s it’s own being. Years ago, I had a problem with being too quick. Every other time I’d have sex, it’s was very fast. I got prescribed Tramodol and it worked really well. The side effects were unbearable. Nasty headache the next day and nausea feeling. It was so bad that I stopped taking it.
After that, I’ve been adequate. Sometimes too quick for my liking but round 2 is much longer. But like I said, it has nothing to do with my “control “ as I don’t have any control over it at all


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

HappyCornfused said:


> Tips for lasting longer in bed?
> I mean, I got a solid 2-3 minutes max but really wanna go say, 5-7?
> 
> I've read nearly every tip I can find in the internet but nothing has changed anything. I feel like I'm limited in pumps, Sure, I can pull out and wait 5 minutes but once back in, I'm good for the remaining pumps and that's it.
> I'm just wanting to extend the fun a little bit more that all.


How old are you?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Just and FYI. From a clinical standpoint the definition of PE is ejaculating in under 1 minute.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

HappyCornfused said:


> Without. I've been snipped and don't need em.


I can imagine a years long sperm jam could lead to ultra sensitivity. Are you sure that you remember what a real orgasm feels like? It should be better than peeing behind the bar.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I have the opposite problem. It takes me a while to finish during intercourse. I do think it’s all mental though since it’s not good sex. I have to really think about it to finish. Solo it’s just fine. 

I don’t know about oral since she refuses to even kiss it let alone actually give it.

I wish I could find something to make me more sensitive down there.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GoodDad5 said:


> I wish I could find something to make me more sensitive down there.


Quite a bit of sex is in our minds. That is why men are able to be sexually active when they are castrate and have NO libido. I did that for most of 2020. Now I am not always able to tell when my becoming aroused is from what I learned while castrate and what is actually libido.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I have the opposite problem. It takes me a while to finish during intercourse. I do think it’s all mental though since it’s not good sex. I have to really think about it to finish. Solo it’s just fine.
> 
> I don’t know about oral since she refuses to even kiss it let alone actually give it.
> 
> I wish I could find something to make me more sensitive down there.


You can try a supplement that helps with the brain chemistry end of things. It is called Dopa Mucuna, a natural source of L-dopa. It can help improve the dopamine levels which can increase excitement levels which in turn can allow you to reach orgasm more quickly. You can find it a most health food/vitamin stores or on Amazon.


----------

